# Dasher CD :)



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My Little man is now...

Bellatak's Dash of Holiday Cheer CD AXJ NA HCT RN TDI CGC

I am very proud of him cause the only training we have done is us in the driveway using the next door neighbors as a distraction and that has been very little with school, being sick, and agility. I went in not expecting to do anything and came out with a title. Today we lost some points cause he wanted to go play in the utility ring AGAIN but he came to me as soon as I gave the second command even with a very cute black and white papillion begging for a RLH. I just love Dasher's personality as he truly thinks dog shows are playdates with more cookies available. I had the nicest compliment from today's judge. He said if he gave out points for which dog clearly loved his owner the most and showed it in the ring Dash would be high in trial  While I know he loves me, Dash just lives life to the fulliest. As soon as I open the car door he is nuts and then is well aware of all the dogs to sniff, all the people to stare in the face to try and get cookies and they give a lot bigger pieces than his mom. He made many friends and even came home with a duck neck for dinner (they didn't give toys at this trial!)

Then to top it off he passed cardiac and cerf (I knew he could see the other dogs and his heart could get him there very quickly but decided to get proof  )


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yipee yahoo for amanda and mr. dasher boy. 

wow. amanda, you and your dogs are an inspirational team. 

bravo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's AWESOME Amanda! I can't believe what you've done with him in such a short time. I know you're proud of him, as you should be, but YOU deserve a big pat on the back too!:whoo:

P.S. Can you spell out what all those letters mean for us novices? I know what CD and CGC are, but the others?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::first:A big Huge Congratulations to Amanda & Dasher!!!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

krandall said:


> P.S. Can you spell out what all those letters mean for us novices? I know what CD and CGC are, but the others?


Thanks guys  I really feel I have been blessed with Dash cause I have worked with him a lot less than Dora and he does everything and makes up for my lack of training. I had so many wonderful compliments on him today being a great worker. Attitude is everything especially with performance. I really can't say enough about getting a Hav from a breeder with dogs of great temperament and good socialization. It is a world of difference as I have done it both ways. But it is a lot easier getting your dog to calm down and quit visiting then getting your dog to not be spooked with blow dryers, tons of dogs, etc all around.

Most of Dasher's titles are AKC.
CD- Companion Dog (first obedience title)
AXJ- Excellent Jumpers agility (now Dashie is working on his masters and can get MACH points-the long road ahead)
NA-novice standard agility. he has had some teeter issues but has open legs but hopefully we will get out of open by the end of summer.
HCT- Herding Instinct Test. I really hope to do this more this spring. I ran into the herding people he tested with recently and they remembered him!
RN- Rally Novice (he has some advanced legs but I have been spending way too much money on agility so we will get back to this)
TDI- Therapy Dog International-we haven't been doing much of this lately but hope to do all the camps with special education coming up.
CGC- Canine Good Citizen test- Dash did this as a baby but it said a lot about his personality


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda that is huge. Give that boy an extra hug from us. Just working in your driveway is an accomplishment for you. Most of us need classes just to get motivated. You are living the life with your dogs that I want. Now to get to work…………


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats. You guys are doing great! Kudos to Amanda and Dasher!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi- I have one of the best obedience trainers in my area (very serious!) so they are trying to get me to head down the obedience road more. Maybe eventually but I have a lot more fun with agility so CD may end up being our stopping point in obedience. We will definitely play in the rally ring too. A lot easier


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have to get back to work, I'm going to use you as my inspiration this week.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow! Amanda that is a great accomplishment for you and Dasher.
I am really impressed.
Great dog and Great trainer! Cheers!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amanda and Dash are AWESOME!! and Truly, you two are an inspiration!! Woohoo!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Congrats to you both!!! I was proud that we went for a walk today, now...not so much!:laugh:

You guys work so hard, you deserve all those letters!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Sandi- I have one of the best obedience trainers in my area (very serious!) so they are trying to get me to head down the obedience road more. Maybe eventually but I have a lot more fun with agility so CD may end up being our stopping point in obedience. We will definitely play in the rally ring too. A lot easier


No doubt agility and rally are much more fun. The obedience is more disciplined. It goes back to the old school of "do it because I said so". So I can see why a judge loved the way Dasher responded to you. My Boxer Champions had their CD's and one with a CDX. In those days there was no clicker training, and many of the OB dogs I see are still trained that way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Thanks guys  I really feel I have been blessed with Dash cause I have worked with him a lot less than Dora and he does everything and makes up for my lack of training. I had so many wonderful compliments on him today being a great worker. Attitude is everything especially with performance. I really can't say enough about getting a Hav from a breeder with dogs of great temperament and good socialization. It is a world of difference as I have done it both ways. But it is a lot easier getting your dog to calm down and quit visiting then getting your dog to not be spooked with blow dryers, tons of dogs, etc all around.
> 
> Most of Dasher's titles are AKC.
> CD- Companion Dog (first obedience title)
> ...


Wow! It's even more impressive when it's all spelled out!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Sandi- I have one of the best obedience trainers in my area (very serious!) so they are trying to get me to head down the obedience road more. Maybe eventually but I have a lot more fun with agility so CD may end up being our stopping point in obedience. We will definitely play in the rally ring too. A lot easier


Two of the dogs in my obedience class are older agility dogs who are going to do formal obedience and Rally now as "retirement" sports. Dash has a LONG time to go!<g>


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats, Amanda. Dasher is a winner and so beautiful. And love your new signature.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:clap2: Way to go Dash and Amanda. :clap2:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Amanda, that's just wonderful! Congrats to Dasher and you -- what a great team you are!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hooray! Great jog!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Way to go Amanda! I know Dash has the perfect temperament, but you have the special touch to develop his potential. Congrats to you both!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I know you are proud of your Dasher. Congrats ~ you do a great job with him!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheer2: *Congrats Amanda and Dasher!* :cheer2:

That is so........*FABULOUS!* :thumb::first:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS Amanda and Dasher! I knew it would be a good day as you go in with the right attitude. I am so proud of you both and like I say all the time, I see great things happening in the future and you are doing just that!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

congratulations Dasher and Amanda!

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's awesome, Amanda! Congratulations!

You and Dasher make such a fantastic team. I am always impressed by what you achieve with your pups, in the ring and out too! :clap2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so proud of both of you!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you - that Dash has real heart!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats. Its no small feat to get an obedience title with a small dog.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all. The trial didn't give out toys to qualifiers or rosettes (I am a rosette snob!). One reason to stick with agility for awhile 

First through Fourth place was golden retrievers which seems to be pretty common around here. They were very precise but not nearly as cute as Dash trying to visit the ring next door. I think 4th place 198.5 out of 200. I was happy with our Q and the 186- lol :whoo: In my measurement system, Dash could have barked 16 more times and still q'ed. He is actually a pretty precise little guy as he was knocked 3 for not sitting on the recall and at least 3 for my second command on the heel free. He had two barks between exercises so not sure if that was minus two. He gets happy when I tell him he did well. So that means the rest of the heeling patterns, he was being pretty darn good


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

When I first saw the subject line, I thought you meant you'd done a CD of Dasher that we could watch. Duh, Jane!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Dasher and Amanda. You do make a great team.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

hahaha Jane that's okay,the last time I wrote CD legs everyone freaked out and I received private messages! If you are a performance person, CD means obedience and not curved legs like some of the havanese people automatically think. There are some CDs that are good  

I just showed up on Saturday with no real goals cause we hadn't been practicing. Actually, I didn't even take Dasher's crate. It was just me and a big show so I just took my training bag and Dash. I just thought I would skip the run through and have fun. Now I wish I would have brought my camera! I was also harassed by all the obedience people I know that my dog needed to rest and have a place to relax- I haven't shared all the pictures of my dogs on top of their crates or in a chair with them


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda some things never change, those green qualifying ribbons, check out the date, it is from my first Ch/obedience Boxer.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi- that is awesome! That was quite awhile ago too (If you were Ann, I would write something in particular here!!!) Two weekends is a nice way to do it as well. It took the same for Dash just a few months between. He did NQ one time as we would have finished it in a weekend but he had other plans and he went into the other ring!

I have kept all my ribbons. I have thought about doing something with them but haven't decided. I recently put up some ribbon along my office wall and hung all the rosettes that have the hanger on them of the most recent trials.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I stopped saving ribbons on most of my dogs even Smarty, this was just so special. My Chance was my first champion and one of the first Boxer champions to also have an obedience title. These were in his scrapbook.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

At one time I had a room full of trophies, I donated most of them to one of the clubs a few years ago. Still have a few of them in the attic, for the memories.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> At one time I had a room full of trophies, I donated most of them to one of the clubs a few years ago. Still have a few of them in the attic, for the memories.


All my horse ribbons, except for Regional and National year end awards are in garbage bags in the basement. I can't get rid of them, but there is no place for them all. I used to hang them up in the barn, but they just got nasty and cob-webby out there, and ended up getting thrown out. Most of the trophys have been used for barn cat dishes for so many years that they are completely pitted and tarnished. The WORST trophy I ever got was a fox head hood ornament (never installedound

Kodi still has a way to go before he wins any ribbons. He's doing really well at Rally run-thoughs, but I don't think he's ready to go without food in the ring. I know there is one organization where you can feed in the ring, but I'm not in any hurry, either.

I like the fact that they give toys at performance dog trials... If I got one more glass plate... (it's been a LONG time since they gave out silver )


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Sandi- that is awesome! That was quite awhile ago too (If you were Ann, I would write something in particular here!!!)


You do understand I was a mere infant then. One of those Gunnies Book of World Records (sp) things I'm always trying to convince my 16 year old GD of. Would you pick on Ann?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got Dasher's pretty certificate in the mail from this title. (I assumed AKC stopped doing these cause I haven't gotten any from his other titles!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How nice. Congratulations.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Amanda!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hang it over Jim's diploma! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful Congratulations. Well earned.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher. I love that picture, he looks like he had a blast.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda and Dashie on all your titles!!!!!

All three of mine have CD too! The good kind! And Gabby just got her registered cerf cert. today!


----------

